# Messi: sempre più City. E' la volontà dell'argentino.



## admin (26 Agosto 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.


----------



## Solo (26 Agosto 2020)

Mi sa che è l'unica possibilità per Peppino di tornare a vincere una CL.


----------



## Prealpi (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.


Ecco, così credo sia più realistico


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.



Sarebbe uno stupro al fpf.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno stupro al fpf.



nooo, ma togliamolo...

Facciamo che le squadre dei due sceicchi abbiano Neymar, Mbappe, Messi, Sterling, De Bruyne, Ronaldo, Sancho...

Facciamogli fare la raccolta delle figurine.... tanto a noi basta goderci AlMansour_team vs AlKhelafi_team per 10 anni di fila in finale di champions....

che goduriaaaa !


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno stupro al fpf.



ahahahhahahahaha

godo ma all'inter mi sarebbe piaciuto...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.



ci sta dai che torni da Pep. Penso sia la destinazione più probabile: 80% city, 20% Inter (solo per il bonus fiscale che avrebbe in Italia)


----------



## hakaishin (26 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno stupro al fpf.



Anche se lo prendesse l’Inter.
Il city se lo può permettere almeno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2020)

Ma che bisogno ha Messi, leggenda del calcio e del Barcelona, di andare a rovinarsi l'immagine in un club falso come il City solo per quel finto genio di Guardiola e altri supermilioni (che ne ha gia per 3000 vite grazie anche al non-pagamento delle sue tasse)? Mah, peccato.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.



E l’immagine riflessa sul Duomo?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> nooo, ma togliamolo...
> 
> Facciamo che le squadre dei due sceicchi abbiano Neymar, Mbappe, Messi, Sterling, De Bruyne, Ronaldo, Sancho...
> 
> ...



Ti vorrei far notare che il real madrid di zidane, figo, beckam , raul, ronaldo, ecc ecc ecc (faccio fatica pure a ricordarli tutti perchè quella non era una squadra ma una raccolta di figurine) di champions ne ha vinta una e nemmeno quando li aveva tutti insieme questi giocatori.

Il real madrid post fpf e dentro il sistema di champions ne ha vinte 4 in 5 anni.

Perchè il sistema non lo crei quando spendi ( se spendi c'è sempre qualcuno che incassa) ma quando campi di rendita e impedisci agli altri di investire.

Il fpf è una stronxxxata pazzesca.

Ti potrei rievocare pure il chelsea di abramovich ma a che serve??


----------



## chicagousait (26 Agosto 2020)

Oltre al PSG è l'unica squadra che potrebbe permetterselo senza fare mutui


----------



## davidelynch (26 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahhahahahaha
> 
> godo ma all'inter mi sarebbe piaciuto...



Boh io questo filo interismo non riesco proprio a capirlo, forse è perché sono nato e cresciuto a Milano e per me qualsiasi cosa possa portare alla vittoria le melme mi disturba, in pratica il sentimento che tu provi per le schifezze di Torino.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.



A quel punto Torres, appena acquistato, potrebbe chiedere di essere ceduto almeno in prestito (illusione mia).


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2020)

Comunque, fossi dirigente di un grande club, mi chiederei se sia davvero il caso di prendere Messi. Ormai non è più da anni giocatore che fa realmente la differenza in Champions, e inevitabilmente il suo rendimento calerà ancora. Quale squadra, prendendo Messi, avrebbe qualcosa di vicino alla garanzia di vincere la Champions? Probabilmente solo il Bayern, che la vincerebbe anche senza, o al massimo il Liverpool. Le altre non risolverebbero i loro problemi, che, nella maggior parte dei casi, vanno ricercati tra centrocampo e difesa (e a volte anche portiere).


----------



## Milanlove (26 Agosto 2020)

certo che se andasse al City, fra Guardiola e Messi non so chi ne uscirebbe peggio. A livello di immagine danno proprio l'idea che uno non è in grado di vincere senza l'altro.
Il genio Guardiola dimostrerebbe che può vincere la champions solo con Messi (cosa che si potrebbe dire per il 99% degli allenatori al mondo e non per i geni del calcio come viene considerato lui), il campione Messi dimostrerebbe che senza tiki-taka non sarebbe in grado di trascinare una squadra alla vittoria della champions e ha bisogno degli schemi del catalano per potersi esprimere al meglio.

Secondo me, restano comunque due pietre miliari della storia del calcio, due pezzi da 90, uno dei migliori allenatori di sempre e uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre se non il migliore in assoluto, però con questo trasferimento un po' di magia si perderebbe.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Agosto 2020)

Che schifezza se andasse in una squadra del genere senza tradizione soltanto per qualche milionata in più, spero non vinca nemmeno la FA Cup


----------



## Milanlove (26 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Comunque, fossi dirigente di un grande club, mi chiederei se sia davvero il caso di prendere Messi. Ormai non è più da anni giocatore che fa realmente la differenza in Champions, e inevitabilmente il suo rendimento calerà ancora. Quale squadra, prendendo Messi, avrebbe qualcosa di vicino alla garanzia di vincere la Champions? Probabilmente solo il Bayern, che la vincerebbe anche senza, o al massimo il Liverpool. Le altre non risolverebbero i loro problemi, che, nella maggior parte dei casi, vanno ricercati tra centrocampo e difesa (e a volte anche portiere).



più che altro vale lo stesso discorso di Cristiano Ronaldo. 
Lo compri e se poi non vinci? Sono giocatori che ti "distruggono" il bilancio. Per assurdo il giocatore che sta facendo terminare e farà terminare il ciclo vincente alla Juve è proprio il portoghese poichè visti i suoi costi mostruosi non ti permette di rinnovare il club. Se non arrivano i risultati sportivi, l'affare ti torna indietro in faccia come un boomerang.
Guarda in che condizioni è la Juve ora.
Io speravo andasse dai cugini perchè una volta mandato giù il boccone amaro della fanfara mediatica, probabilmente l'acquisto gli avrebbe tarpato le ali alla loro crescita. Dubitavo però che con Marotta corressero questo enorme rischio, infatti...
Marotta se ne è andato dalla Juve perchè non in sintonia con l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo, figuriamoci se l'avesse fatto all'Inter con Messi, seppur più forte del portoghese, ma allo stesso tempo anche più costoso.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Boh io questo filo interismo non riesco proprio a capirlo, forse è perché sono nato e cresciuto a Milano e per me qualsiasi cosa possa portare alla vittoria le melme mi disturba, in pratica il sentimento che tu provi per le schifezze di Torino.



E' molto più che filo interismo...


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> più che altro vale lo stesso discorso di Cristiano Ronaldo.
> Lo compri e se poi non vinci? Sono giocatori che ti "distruggono" il bilancio. Per assurdo il giocatore che sta facendo terminare e farà terminare il ciclo vincente alla Juve è proprio il portoghese poichè visti i suoi costi mostruosi non ti permette di rinnovare il club. Se non arrivano i risultati sportivi, l'affare ti torna indietro in faccia come un boomerang.
> Guarda in che condizioni è la Juve ora.
> Io speravo andasse dai cugini perchè una volta mandato giù il boccone amaro della fanfara mediatica, probabilmente l'acquisto gli avrebbe tarpato le ali alla loro crescita. Dubitavo però che con Marotta corressero questo enorme rischio, infatti...
> Marotta se ne è andato dalla Juve perchè non in sintonia con l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo, figuriamoci se l'avesse fatto all'Inter con Messi, seppur più forte del portoghese, ma allo stesso tempo anche più costoso.



Sì, e probabilmente a livello mediatico Messi ti dà un ritorno inferiore a quello di Cr7, oltre al fatto che la mia sensazione è che stia invecchiando peggio.
C'è da dire che forse, tolto il lato economico, l'inter è quella che beneficerebbe più di tutte dell'arrivo di Messi, perchè viene da diverse annate ai margini del calcio europeo e non vince da tanto, per cui anche "solo" tornare a vincere in patria e arrivare tra le prime 8 in Europa sarebbe già un buon traguardo. Non mi convince tanto la convivenza con Conte, ma un modo lo troverebbero.
Ad altri club, come City e Psg, è rimasto solo che vincere la Champions, e per far questo non sono sicuro sia Messi l'investimento giusto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Comunque, fossi dirigente di un grande club, mi chiederei se sia davvero il caso di prendere Messi. Ormai non è più da anni giocatore che fa realmente la differenza in Champions, e inevitabilmente il suo rendimento calerà ancora. Quale squadra, prendendo Messi, avrebbe qualcosa di vicino alla garanzia di vincere la Champions? Probabilmente solo il Bayern, che la vincerebbe anche senza, o al massimo il Liverpool. Le altre non risolverebbero i loro problemi, che, nella maggior parte dei casi, vanno ricercati tra centrocampo e difesa (e a volte anche portiere).



Per me non è una questione di compagni che ha, ma di sistema di gioco, l'Argentina insegna, spesso pur circondato da compagni di altissimo livello (Aguero, Tevez,....) non ha quasi mai inciso pesantemente, ad esempio al Bayern che si basa un un forte pressing di tutto il fronte d'attacco, per me farebbe fatica. All'Inter di Conte che non riesce a trovare spazio ad Eriksen anche.

Sarebbe fondamentale per lui andare in un sistema di gioco che lo possa accogliere in modo naturale, e per questo il City di Guardiola mi sembra l'ideale, anche il Liverpool di Klopp per me si adatta abbastanza dove lui andrebbe al posto di Firmino.

Per me come combinazione di stile di gioco e capacità economiche può esserci solo il City come opzione.


----------



## Milanlove (26 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, e probabilmente a livello mediatico Messi ti dà un ritorno inferiore a quello di Cr7, oltre al fatto che la mia sensazione è che stia invecchiando peggio.
> C'è da dire che forse, tolto il lato economico, l'inter è quella che beneficerebbe più di tutte dell'arrivo di Messi, perchè viene da diverse annate ai margini del calcio europeo e non vince da tanto, per cui anche "solo" tornare a vincere in patria e arrivare tra le prime 8 in Europa sarebbe già un buon traguardo. Non mi convince tanto la convivenza con Conte, ma un modo lo troverebbero.
> Ad altri club, come City e Psg, è rimasto solo che vincere la Champions, e per far questo non sono sicuro sia Messi l'investimento giusto.



sì, comunque il ritorno mediatico è una balla, si è capito anche quello. Il ritorno mediatico di Messi se lo prenderebbe Messi, così come quello di Cristiano Ronaldo se lo è preso Cristiano Ronaldo. Non esistono giocatori che ti fanno guadagnare. Più uno è forte e conosciuto, più ti porta via soldi perchè lo devi pagare in base alla sua forza e alla sua fama. La Juve con CR7 ha solo perso soldi, non li ha guadagnati. Chi si è arricchitto ancora di più da questo affare è stato solo il portoghese.
L'Inter è vero che vincerebbe lo scudetto (forse), però questi sono giocatori da champions. Sono giocatori che prendi e strapaghi per vincere la champions. Strapagare un giocatore, distruggere il bilancio per vincere uno scudettino non ne varrebbe la pena secondo me. O vinci tutto (quindi la champions) e allora il sacrificio assume un senso o questo tipo di affari diventano inevitabilmente dei fallimenti. Poi li puoi mascherare tirando fuori il numero di gol dell'attaccante, lo scudettino, il fatto che è il più forte della squadra, ma il succo è che tu prendi e strapaghi questi giocatori per far vincere il tuo club, non per far battere i loro record personali.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me non è una questione di compagni che ha, ma di sistema di gioco, l'Argentina insegna, spesso pur circondato da compagni di altissimo livello (Aguero, Tevez,....) non ha quasi mai inciso pesantemente, ad esempio al Bayern che si basa un un forte pressing di tutto il fronte d'attacco, per me farebbe fatica. All'Inter di Conte che non riesce a trovare spazio ad Eriksen anche.
> 
> Sarebbe fondamentale per lui andare in un sistema di gioco che lo possa accogliere in modo naturale, e per questo il City di Guardiola mi sembra l'ideale, anche il Liverpool di Klopp per me si adatta abbastanza dove lui andrebbe al posto di Firmino.
> 
> Per me come combinazione di stile di gioco e capacità economiche può esserci solo il City come opzione.



Sono d'accordo sul fatto che come sistema di gioco si troverebbe meglio in quelle due squadre, però la vedo da dirigente del City: sono anni che esco dalla Champions prendendo 3-4 gol ogni volta che vado in trasferta o che affronto una squadra di livello medio-alto. E' Messi a risolvermi questo problema? Direi di no. Inizierei intanto col prendere un portiere presentabile e un bel difensore, poi mi preoccuperei dell'attacco.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (26 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> certo che se andasse al City, fra Guardiola e Messi non so chi ne uscirebbe peggio. A livello di immagine danno proprio l'idea che uno non è in grado di vincere senza l'altro.
> Il genio Guardiola dimostrerebbe che può vincere la champions solo con Messi (cosa che si potrebbe dire per il 99% degli allenatori al mondo e non per i geni del calcio come viene considerato lui), *il campione Messi dimostrerebbe che senza tiki-taka non sarebbe in grado di trascinare una squadra alla vittoria della champions e ha bisogno degli schemi del catalano per potersi esprimere al meglio*.
> 
> Secondo me, restano comunque due pietre miliari della storia del calcio, due pezzi da 90, uno dei migliori allenatori di sempre e uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre se non il migliore in assoluto, però con questo trasferimento un po' di magia si perderebbe.



5 Liga e 1 Champion da post Guardiola... Non mi sembra malissimo.


----------



## Snake (26 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma che bisogno ha Messi, leggenda del calcio e del Barcelona, di andare a rovinarsi l'immagine in un club falso come il City solo per quel finto genio di Guardiola e altri supermilioni (che ne ha gia per 3000 vite grazie anche al non-pagamento delle sue tasse)? Mah, peccato.



beh credo si sia vagamente rotto le palle di fare figure di mer... in champions, ovvio che la garanzia che la vinca al city non c'è affatto ma lì troverebbe una squadra che non ha un core di giocatori ultratrentenni come il Barca attuale e il Barca tra la crisi economica per la pandemia e i costi della modernizzazione del Camp Nou è in una situazione finanziaria tale per la quale non può minimamente permettersi quel rebuilding necessario per tornare competitivi in Europa e Messi tra due-tre anni si ritira, non è che abbia tutto sto tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Boh io questo filo interismo non riesco proprio a capirlo, forse è perché sono nato e cresciuto a Milano e per me qualsiasi cosa possa portare alla vittoria le melme mi disturba, in pratica il sentimento che tu provi per le schifezze di Torino.



forse perchè non conosco interisti.

comunque non è filointerismo, tanto all'inter avrebbe fatto quanto cristina. era per vedere bruciare i ladri.


----------



## zlatan (26 Agosto 2020)

Sarei strafelice perchè non va da quelli là. Ma mi chiedo: questi sono stati estromessi dalla champions salvo poi rientrare dalla finestra, e possono prendere tranquillamente Messi??? Bah.....


----------



## zlatan (26 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forse perchè non conosco interisti.
> 
> comunque non è filointerismo, tanto all'inter avrebbe fatto quanto cristina. era per vedere bruciare i ladri.



Io invece non dubbi tra l'odio per Inter e Juve. Gli interisti vincono per distacco


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> nooo, ma togliamolo...
> 
> Facciamo che le squadre dei due sceicchi abbiano Neymar, Mbappe, Messi, Sterling, De Bruyne, Ronaldo, Sancho...
> 
> ...



per 10 anni di fila ti sei visto real barcellona. veramente però

se lo togliamo vedremo se sarà come dici te. forse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti vorrei far notare che il real madrid di zidane, figo, beckam , raul, ronaldo, ecc ecc ecc (faccio fatica pure a ricordarli tutti perchè quella non era una squadra ma una raccolta di figurine) di champions ne ha vinta una e nemmeno quando li aveva tutti insieme questi giocatori.
> 
> Il real madrid post fpf e dentro il sistema di champions ne ha vinte 4 in 5 anni.
> 
> ...



appunto a che serve?? il prosciutto andrebbe mangiato non appiccicato sulla fronte a penzoloni!


----------



## diavolo (26 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E l’immagine riflessa sul Duomo?



Si sprecheranno i meme di Peter Parker che senza occhiali vede Messi riflesso sul Duomo, poi li inforca e scopre che in realtà l'immagine riflessa era quella di Gagliardini


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2020)

Su TMW riportano per lo stipendio che il city darebbe al nano delle cifre fuori dal mondo... 60 netti, 90 lordi. Follia pura


----------



## Snake (26 Agosto 2020)

*Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è irrevocabile, nemmeno le dimissioni di Bartomeu gli farebbero cambiare idea. Non vestirà più la maglia del Barcellona*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marcelo Bechler, giornalista di Esporte Interativo (che aveva anticipato l'addio di Messi al Barça) il futuro dell'argentino sarà al Manchester City. Questa è la volontà dello stesso Messi, voglioso di tornare a lavorare con Guardiola.



Boh.. secondo me alla fine rimane


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è irrevocabile, nemmeno le dimissioni di Bartomeu gli farebbero cambiare idea. Non vestirà più la maglia del Barcellona*



.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2020)

Il suo ex procuratore dice che va all'Inter


----------



## RojoNero (26 Agosto 2020)

bravo vai al City,al Psg al Poggibonsi dove ti pare ma non li...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Onda Cero: la decisione di Messi è irrevocabile, nemmeno le dimissioni di Bartomeu gli farebbero cambiare idea. Non vestirà più la maglia del Barcellona*



Incredibile.

Beh, giustamente vuole vincere ancora e subito, non vuole aspettare di vedere come vanno le cose quest'anno a Barcellona nonostante il fatto che non ci metta tanto il Barcellona a rifare una squadra competitiva.


----------

